# "du -sLh /usr" gives no output



## da1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello guys,

As the title says, I have no output from: [CMD=""]du -sLh /usr[/CMD].
I have 3x 8.1-p1 x86 FreeBSD machines and they all behave the same when I issue that cmd.
Now, I know the machine is reading from the disks because I run: [CMD=""]gstat[/CMD] and I see activity; however, it all stops after some time (after "du" finishes the job) but I get no output from the actual cmd or the prompt back.

Same was on 8.0 and only with the "/usr" folder.


Ideas ?


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 17, 2010)

My guess is you have a looping symlink, or it's stuck on a special file. Press control-T on it when you see it stop.

Command works for me.


----------



## da1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yup, stopped at a link. thx


----------

